# kioti lb2204 loader and hydraulic help



## dieselnut

Hello all, New here and looking for a little help. I have a customer at work that has a mid 80's Kioti LB2204 and she wanted us to put a loder on it. I found one that was advertised for a newer Kubota that was the right size and have modified the frame to fit the Kioti and now I need some help finishing of the plumbing for the hydraulics. The loader is a Woods 1008 and it has a Husco valve model number 9210-B3E. I have put probably 20 loaders on Cub Cadet compact's at work ranging from 20-45 horse built by Mitsubishi and Kioti. Both Cub Cadet/Woods and Great Bend loaders. These are all made since 1998. I have no experience putting loaders on older tractors in regards to the hydraulics. I hooked up the hydraulics to where I thought they were supposed to go and turned the directional valve like the sticker on it says and started it up. After starting it ran a couple seconds and then you could hear the engine start to bog down from the load of the pump. Pull the loader lever and the engine would go back to normal and the loader would work, but let go and it would bog the engine again. My father who has more experience in putting loaders on the older tractors has been working on it for 2 days now and has it to the point where the loader works and the pump doesnt build pressure and bog the engine down. But we would like some help in regards to the correct plumbing of it and not just leave it as it is and tell the customer it's all set. We dont want to take the chance of having done something wrong and end up with it having a catastrophic failure of some sort. If anyone has put a loader on one of these or has one and can send us a picture of where the pressure, return, and power beyond lines go yours it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Stewart


----------

